# Frames Etc...



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

This is my fourth attempt to upload pictures



















Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice frames extreme. Long time no see.
Looks like you've been busy.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice frames extreme. Long time no see.
> Looks like you've been busy.


Long time no see???

Ok, What did I miss?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

goXtreme said:


> Long time no see???
> 
> Ok, What did I miss?


You didn't miss anything just stating haven't seen you on WWT in awhile. That's all.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahh ok, I thought that we might know eachother and it was driving me nuts, hehe

Been very busy with work and projects in the garage, plus I got new toys for the table saw so I have been thoroughly enjoying them...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

goXtreme said:


> Ahh ok, I thought that we might know eachother and it was driving me nuts, hehe
> 
> Been very busy with work and projects in the garage, plus I got new toys for the table saw so I have been thoroughly enjoying them...


We might not no each other personally. But I know who you are here on WWT. That's all that matters. Congrats on the new toy.
Take care.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I am absolutely lovin my new toys, thank you

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

View attachment 41924


I make a frame just like this one. Getting those joints tight can be a major pain!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Dvoigt said:


> View attachment 41924
> 
> 
> I make a frame just like this one. Getting those joints tight can be a major pain!


Copycat!!!!

Just kidding, yeah, the very first one that I made took me 10 hours from the time I sat down to plan it all out until I was ready to start gluing, but I did not have a dado blade and I had the OEM miter fence.

It all fit together perfect until I thought that it would be easier to sand with the wood taken apart...Do I need to elaborate on how I messed it up?


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

goXtreme said:


> Copycat!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, yeah, the very first one that I made took me 10 hours from the time I sat down to plan it all out until I was ready to start gluing, but I did not have a dado blade and I had the OEM miter fence.
> 
> ...


 
That is a cool looking frame. I might have to steal that idea for myself.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the frames. The contrast of the knots and rough wood with the gloss finish is cool.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Carvel Loafer said:


> I like the frames. The contrast of the knots and rough wood with the gloss finish is cool.


I was really surprised at the amount of people around here that would pick through the lumber pile and leave all of these laying, I originally got the wood to just mess around with and get better at working it and it was very cheap, but now alot of people like the knots and holes from critters :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

See? Now that's what I'm talking about. These frames are great. I love all of them. I used to overlook wood with knots and imperfections but now I see those "imperfections" as beauty marks. It's nice to see that your frames have incorporated these beauty marks. Great work and thanks for posting them.
:thumbsup:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Kenbo!!!

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I wish I knew what kind of wood this was










Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Worked on these this weekend. 





























Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a lot of frames. Great work. Love the choices in wood that you've made. :thumbsup:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> That's a lot of frames. Great work. Love the choices in wood that you've made. :thumbsup:


Thank you Kenbo. 

I just wish I knew what kinds of wood I have

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Made this one the other day 









Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Did you use half lap or through tenons on the corners of the 5 pic frame? Thinking of doing something like that for xmas gifts.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

going to have to try this. where do u get the glass from. Lowes.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

My daughter graduated last year so I had another print done and made the frame match the picture

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

cgarritsen said:


> Did you use half lap or through tenons on the corners of the 5 pic frame? Thinking of doing something like that for xmas gifts.


I am going to say that they are half lap, I am not sure what they are called exactly, but the cut is exactly hapf way through each piece.



MidGAOutdoor said:


> going to have to try this. where do u get the glass from. Lowes.


Every frame that I make is 99% recycled materials. The only thing that I buy are the glaziers points and the wire to hang the picture on the wall.

All of my glass, (unless I dont have a big enough piece) is from old windows that people have gotten rid of.
If I do have to buy glass, it is from a local lumber yard, (mom and pop store) we do not have a Lowes or Home Depot within 220 miles from us.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I happened upon a little bit of barn wood, to the tune of approximately 10 pickup loads and have been excited to try and make a frame out of it and this is the result. 










If you look real close, you can see that they are not perfect, once I get used to not having a flat board I should be able to turn out some quality

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job extreme. Great way to reuse. FREE


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful work!

All these frames have inspired me. Guess its time to get that Flag display started...


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, you are welcome, sir!

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

This one turned out nice










Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

I am impressed.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

This one was donated to a fundraiser for autism 









Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

A high school friend called me and asked me to reframe this picture that has been in her family for generations, there was a date on the bottom corner that looked a lot like 1806










Then she wanted another to match, so I built the other one










The reason that these are so big is she wanted it to cover a hole that used to be a window

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Made these for a wedding gift, all but the barn wood frames, they are for another person. 









Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice work on all of them! I especially like your use of "defects" in many of the frame pieces; makes them unique with lots of character. "Defects" is a poor choice of words, maybe "design accents" is better!

(I'm also impressed that you post from your iPhone 4S; I can barely make a phone call on mine. But I'm old...)

So keep it up. Looks like you found something you enjoy making. What could be better than that?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, the iPhone makes it easy to do a lot of stuff including post pictures here.

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

In post #29...

What are those clamps called? and where do you get them? Very neat little clamps!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I got them from Grizzly, they are amazingly functional!!!

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Framing-Clamp/G3552

I have to give props to Kenbo for these though...

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31162&cat=1,43838

I like these for the speed release feature of the nuts, but I have stripped two of them out already, if you dont have to clamp them very tight they are awesome.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Very cool. Another several items to add to the buy list.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That is one really good looking frame! Those diagonal corner accents are really nice.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you, I think that the next one will have them pointed the other way meeting right at the corner, what do ya think?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that would look good, too. It would hint at a diamond pattern.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in the process of making two of them now, they will be 11X14's

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I changed it up a little bit, what do you think?
This is just a 5X7 in case I messed it up I only wasted this, there is still time to change the 11X14's. 




















Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I like it. Reminds me of fancy ribbon work on a present.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I kinda like this one


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

The latest


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

The latest


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. The frames look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

It's been a while since I have posted so here are the latest frames from the garage.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I like those. Are the colors "school colors" or just what looked good together?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

No school colors, just thought they'd look good together.

The one with the Cherry inlay, that is actually a mess up. If you notice, the inlay is only on two sides, that's because I rabetted the wrong side so the Cherry is on the back of the short sides but we decided that it might not look too bad so I went with it.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

LOL I noticed the top and bottom inlays, without the left and right, and I thought, "Hmmm, that looks kind of neat!"
I wondered if it was a commission job and was asked for, like that.
Did you inlay the back, just to do it? LOL


----------

